# Muffler Delete is CompleTTe



## wake0n (Mar 7, 2008)

So after watching Achttung's muffler delete videos and reading all of the positive comments about it on vortex, I decided to do it myself. However unlike achttung, I decided to run a y-pipe into the stock tips. 
Since I haven't found any documentation of this, I compiled an exhaust vid for future reference. I apologize for the video quality, we didn't have much light to work with, but the audio is what matters.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx75jeB_Cas
The Idle is noticeably louder and much more aggressive sounding. Under acceleration it is louder, but its not annoying and not near loud enough for the police to hassle you. Highway cruising speeds in 5th and 6th gear are quiet (not much louder than stock). The turbo is also very audible through the exhaust, especially coming down from revs. The video doesn't capture this very well.
I went around to get different quotes at different shops and ended up going with a shop recommended to me by a friend. The general quote ranged from $80 to $120. When everything was all said and done, I ended up paying 95$ for it. So far I couldn't be more happy with my decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All respectful opinions are welcome!
Dirty Dirty Car & Tips




































_Modified by wake0n at 2:47 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

wow.. im actually impressed with the sound.. i was expecting it to be annoying.. i have always wandered if you could run the inline diesel resonator pipes in a Y to get a throatier sound.. i know on the DSM's they run the 4" diesel resonators and it makes it really nice sounding..


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (storx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

nice, sounds good.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

a 30 dollar glass pack will smooth it out a good amount.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

sounds real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like it. stock dp?


----------



## wake0n (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (stevemannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_sounds real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like it. stock dp?

Thanks guys, and yes it is completely stock.


----------



## wake0n (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_a 30 dollar glass pack will smooth it out a good amount.

The sound is a little less smooth and refined then a lot of catbacks. I was debating about putting in a long glaspack in place of the resonator. It has kind of grown on me over time though


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (wake0n)*

sounds street illegal








I like it. Not sure how the highway sound would be but 
everything is a trade off.
nice clip BTW... and some drift action toward the end


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

cool video and it actually sound good , specially when taking off fast..


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (exboy99)*

This sounds great! How does it sound when you are cruising around 70mph? Is there any drone?
I have a 180TQ and have been thinking about doing this. After hearing your sound clip I might have to give it a try.
If anyone seeing this thread has done this to a 180TQ please let me know. Sound clip would be great as well.


----------



## wake0n (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (jsmBora1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmBora1.8T* »_This sounds great! How does it sound when you are cruising around 70mph? Is there any drone?
I have a 180TQ and have been thinking about doing this. After hearing your sound clip I might have to give it a try.
If anyone seeing this thread has done this to a 180TQ please let me know. Sound clip would be great as well.

I'll post a video of some highway cruising speeds and some in cabin shots when I'm not constantly accelerating. When im on the freeway the sound is almost identical to stock. It only really resonates in the cabin right around 3 grand.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (wake0n)*

Great start, Magnaflow makes a few round mufflers so you could put a in-line section in.
I had this made in 3" stainless.


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

I like it!! I think I am going to be doing this exact set up very VERY soon!


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_Great start, Magnaflow makes a few round mufflers so you could put a in-line section in.
I had this made in 3" stainless.

















where is your sound clip located? i like to hear yours with the muffler int he place of the resonator.


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds great!


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

B5 teaser. GO!


----------



## selmer (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

where did you do they exhaust in Pasadena? And how much didi you paid?
I live in Santa Monica and I am looking a shop to do it too!!
btw, any sound clip for your setup?


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*

This system sounds great on a K04 but on a gt2860 turbo its a little much. Sadly it will have to go soon








I think it will be going to the classified section in a few weeks. I had the system built before the big turbo and down pipe so it was noticibly quieter. since the system was done to stock DP it will bolt right onto stock car. My other option would be to have a rear muffler added with a flange so I could bolt it in and out.

Here is the down pipe with race cat. This could be my real noise culprit.


----------



## selmer (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

Sell it to me if it bolts onto my TT225!!


----------



## Speeddoesntkill (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (selmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *selmer* »_Sell it to me if it bolts onto my TT225!!

 
x2 lol


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Speeddoesntkill)*

Bolts right in with no mods to existing stock car. It was made to connect to the stock 225 down pipe. "selmer
"(Santa Monica) If your in L.A. you can come see it in person, even come for a Hot Lap in my car.


----------



## selmer (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

chrg-in, I am definitely willing to see, to hear, to touch and to smell your car!!








Your car looks dope!!!! I love your red!!


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (selmer)*

E mail me at [email protected], we can get together next week.


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

I ran with no muffler for a while and after about a week I got a little tired of the drone on the highway when I accelerated and ended throwing on a Borla. The car does sound great going through the gears tho!


----------



## TT2RR (Dec 23, 2008)

lol u should have held it wot while sideways! I dont think it will be loud inside the car, i did this same thing like day after i got my car, it wasnt very loud... or loud enough. but the turbo though cat sounds WHOOOOSHHHHHhhhhhhhHHHh = pretty "happy" after a while


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i want to do this + cat-delete and resonator delete.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

i really wanna do something like this, only with the exhaust staying behind the bumper. and the one shop that would do it wanted $200!!! just to cut off the muffler and weld on 1 1/2 foot of pipe FTL


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

learn to weld, its easier then you think


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

sounds great - got this done last summer with a little wider piping...always getting compliments on it
and 70 mph is the perfect speed...not very loud at all. that being said, below 70 is noisier (2.2-3k drone) but above that its pretty quiet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blacksail337 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

wow i think thats the best sounding tt exhaust clip on youtube!
all the magnaflow, borla and everything sounds so diesel tank at idle and rice raspy at wot
thanks for posting i'm gonna do this asap!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (blacksail337)*

bump again for a good clip 
and for Amanda in the related clips.
HOLLA!!!!!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Sounds great! Now if someone wants to experiment with a 3" downpipe and no muffler, I'm all ears...
Straight pipe from the turbo back sounded superb on my TDI


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Resurrecting this - here's a quick before and after of mine:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hot damn! My rear exhaust valence is cracked giving me reason to want to do turboback exhaust and change to a dual muffler with matching valence all at once.

Now that you've shown me this, maybe I'll just delete my muffler instead and save about $1,000


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd like to hear a clip of 3" catless down pipe and "what ever stright pipe" catback.. I'm not sure if I have the balls to cut the muffler off or make up my own catback section after I went to the 42DD pipe. I don't have a res anymore but even with a muffler it still has a bark to it!


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Hot damn! My rear exhaust valence is cracked giving me reason to want to do turboback exhaust and change to a dual muffler with matching valence all at once.
> 
> Now that you've shown me this, maybe I'll just delete my muffler instead and save about $1,000


If you're already thinking of doing a new exhaust, what have you got to lose by trying this first?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

matches said:


> If you're already thinking of doing a new exhaust, what have you got to lose by trying this first?



About $180 and having to live with my new exhaust until I get what I was originally wanting 

Sounds about the same though. I'm going to try to find someone in my area and listen to their exhaust, try this, and see how mine sounds in comparison. If I do that, I'll post a comparison video


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Im running slightly the same setup with a glasspack resonator (Mine ran me roughly $300. Wish it was a Y pipe instead of a T and tubular instead of crushed, though.)

Here are some old pics/video of day it was done. Sounds a lot better now that its been broken in! Maybe Ill get an updated video now that itll be nice out this week.















*EDIT:*

Found this other video I took last year in the warm months. Car obviously at idle running with the SAI, then turns off. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Could you do me a favor, Tempes TT? I'm a noob. What difference does the Y shape make in sound over T, same question for crushed and tubular, and what is a glasspack and where does it go?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Could you do me a favor, Tempes TT? I'm a noob. What difference does the Y shape make in sound over T, same question for crushed and tubular, and what is a glasspack and where does it go?


In terms of sound, none. The glasspack resonator, or resonators in general, is just a metal tube in charge of tone (in basic terms) as far as I understand them lol. Glasspack is just the type. Its the larger diameter "piping" you see post cat looking at the pic of my exhaust. 

As far as crushed vs tubular and Y pipe vs T piipe goes... Pretend youre being chased by big, mean, ugly monster and you need to get out of the tunnel as quickly and as effortlessly as possible. Would you rather run through a tunnel that has been crushed at its turns where youll have to squeeze to get through or one that stays the same diameter all the way through? And when you get to the final turn and you either have a choice of going left or right, would you rather risk running into a brick wall if you werent quick enough to turn, or would you rather go through a tunnel that smoothly splits having you barley even needing to turn to run away? :laugh:

lol sorry im tired. Its mainly to allow the escaping gasses to take a route of least resistance, which both a T and crush bends fail at, where as Y pipe and tubular designs dont. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Good metaphor, and I understand the concept. I had no idea what crushed and tubular was, but I could see the obvious advantages of running Y shape. Thanks 

Going to be checking under my car as soon as I get back home


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

The real question is; will the muffler delete add any power, or is all this just for sound. Don't get me wrong I really want a better sound. But is the muffler or the downpipe the major restriction? Is it different between the 180 and 225? If it makes any difference, I'd like to get tuned soon...should this change the course of action?


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

regal7point5 said:


> The real question is; will the muffler delete add any power, or is all this just for sound. Don't get me wrong I really want a better sound. But is the muffler or the downpipe the major restriction? Is it different between the 180 and 225? If it makes any difference, I'd like to get tuned soon...should this change the course of action?


One of the Youtube videos I watched mentioned that the turbo spools faster. I haven't driven it enough since to notice, so YMMV.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just got a muffler and resonator delete and replaced it with 2.5" straight pipe and re-used the stock tip. Ummmm....a little loud!! MUCH louder than the Youtube videos would lead you to believe. And its not really the droning thats the issue. It is just too loud...I knew I should have listened to my common sense...haha.

No big deal, I will have them add a Magnaflow or similar. Just a word of fair warning...


----------

